# What? No thread on the package bomb thingie going on?



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Looks like there was bomb stuff in there.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Kinda hard to be prepared or discuss preparing for a "bomb thingie"  :scratch


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Two or three bomb thingies send from Al Qaeda in Yeman.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

*yawn* Yeah, so? 

Keep preparing. Don't be distracted by every news story you see. The world hasn't come to a stop...yet. 

How're your preps coming, SNT? If they're done, what are you practicing, now that you have all this time?


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Huummm, who would have thought a thing like that could happen right before elections?I'm just speechless,Time to re-enforce the Patroit Act..(sarcasm)


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> *yawn* Yeah, so?
> 
> Keep preparing. Don't be distracted by every news story you see. The world hasn't come to a stop...yet.
> 
> How're your preps coming, SNT? If they're done, what are you practicing, now that you have all this time?


Ew! How snippy! Why in the world would you consider a news story an reason to believe the world came to a stop?

Not incidentally, preparedness _never_ ends.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

SurviveNthrive said:


> preparedness _never_ ends.


Then let's get back to preparedness and not waste our time on things we can't do anything about.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Same old, over and over. What do you want from this thread, SNT? A debate? A discussion? Hand-wringing? Lot of other things going on in the news today too.

Did you read that N. Korea and S. Korea exchanged gunshots today at their border? Where's the thread on that?

Or gee, maybe we could run with the same theories as arose after 9/11...maybe there WERE no explosives and it's a govenment plot? Or better yet, maybe the CIA or the FBI planted the explosives to fan the flames of hate toward Al Quada or Islam? Oooh, no, I've got it! They did it to somehow bring about martial law and STOP the elections! Or maybe to raise money for another stimulus bill! Well, okay, that last one is nonsense.

Ew, ew, ew yourself. So now that we're done playing on the see-saw, wanna go play on the swings or in the sandbox?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

What in the world?

Just mentioning something in the news brings all this?

Weird. Just plain weird. It's fortunate that the majority of preppers are rational people, but Wow! Every once in a while...

Here's something a bit interesting: http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/10/29/used-toner-cartridge-used-bombs-expert-says/


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Lotsof lead , hit it. A toner cartridge caused all of this but already Napolitano (easily the most lost of the obama cabinet says to get ready for more frisking). It is a bs excuse to further infringe upon our liberties.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

It's madness. 

We have yet another Fundi Islamic threat so TSA's response is let's get imaging tech to go check everyone, especially the wrong people rather than focus on the likely individuals.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

When they strip searched Joe Foss (who won the Congressional Medal of Honor in WWII) because he had an artificial hip, it became apparent to me that this was about US and not THEM. Remember the police training manual for the Missouri cops? The one that had them looking for us and not Islmofascists?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Once the current regime is out, a lot of that stops...but the TSA nonsense will remain.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Heres hoping the next plane that they do make a hit on is full of lawyers and judges and those politicaly correct azz holes. That want us to be targeted instead of the R....... well can't say it because that plane is still flying.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Once the current regime is out, a lot of that stops...but the TSA nonsense will remain.


The problem is that these programs always increase and never ramp back down. Obviously they methods don't work (a la the Christmas fruit of the loom bomber), but the increase the intensity of what ain't working rather than fix the problem.

I believe that it is by design and with the intention of getting us acclimated to more intrusive government.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I can't seriously worry about some massive government conspiracy threat to me a citizen not doing anything. They pump money, emphasis and effort into TSA, immigration, and the drug war in the face of real problems.

How effective are the Feds?


What's amazing to me is this is a common sequence:


An adult male, between 19 and 40, either from or a frequent or recent visitor to a hot bed of terrorism, Islamic non white, non US citizen, so viciously nuts that even some relatives warn the US State Department, gets into an airport screaming "Allah Akbah!" and wearing a "Death to the Infidels" T shirt and gets waved past TSA scurity where he either succeeds or fails to do his terrorism dirty work, and the official response to a foreign based terrorist threat is:

1. Ensure that TSA screeners focus their scrutiny on families with children, take Medals of Honor from aged World War II vets, pat search shapely blondes, and wave through without out checking any Middle Easterners.

2. Try to ban firearms sold to US citizens and restrict ammunition sales through the threat of imposing draconian marking procedures on each round and projectile.

3. Label returning veterans who fought terrorists overseas as potential terrorists while pouring BILLIONS in untraceable funds into the hands of people known to be strongly affiliated and bank rolling terrorist organizations.


So, since the most recent attempt involved Al Qaeda sending bombs on planes from the Hot Bed of terrorism in Yemen, the natural Federal response will be to condemn the Tea Party as extremists, support building a Mosque on ground zero, forward suggestions to ban certain rifles, step up the set up of some militia group in Kansas who fears reptilian invasion, and more carefully check old white and asian women for AK's on passenger ferries. 

I'd love to see their protocal manuals!


Based on that effective response, if short, fat law abiding gun owners like me becomes their focal point, I'm not too concerned. 

In such a case, to parallel their TSA efforts, the response to short, fat, law abiding gun owners in the Pacfic Northwest would be to reallocate funds to study panda recovery, conduct deep sea research and develop new standards for phospate discharge in Peoria, spending BILLIONS. Heck, if they tried to control short, fat, law abiding gun owners like me, they'd probably have some department funneling funds to us so we can buy more discounted guns, and chili cheese fries.*


*I have not in the past, not now, and I've no intention of eating something called a chili cheese fry, but it sounded really unhealthy.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

This is what We The People get when we get complacent at the voting polls and allow an Islamo-Terrorist Friendly administration to run roughshod over our RIGHTS, and punish US while pandering to the foreign terrorists, making sure THEIR rights are not infringed! NO 'racial profiling'! Nevermind it was a useful and productive crime-detection technique for decades.......

"Hey, strip search that gray-haired granny! She may be smuggling contraband! Here, Mr. Akbar, let's get you to your plane without all this fuss.....!" 



And now Yemen is closing down the two American-run shipping companies with military forces....... Yeah, closing that barn door after the horses are GONE always helps.......


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

A local councilman man was running for city mayor here and doing poorly. He was well known as a conservative and professed reformer to our corrupt current mayor. As his campaign stagnated, just days prior to the election he claimed to be walking into his business when someone shot at him hitting the door he was walking into. Nobody believes he was actually shot at as he was known to be a friend to gun rights. He did it for the news/TV coverage and to embrace the underdog sympathy vote. He failed and this current bomb thingie will fail too for the current heads of DC.

I don't fear the Islamists. I've lived long enough to see the ACTUAL erosion of my liberties and securities at the hands of those in my midst that are telling me to concentrate on some perceived threat that ISN'T nearly the impact compared to the domestic assault we've been under for decades. We've been provoking the Muslims for decades now. That time will come, but it's ot the biggest threat we face. Think locally. Act locally. You'll be better off.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> Huummm, who would have thought a thing like that could happen right before elections? I'm just speechless,Time to re-enforce the Patroit Act..(sarcasm)


NEVER let a CRISIS goto waste...  

all I have to say is that all the things that people assumed & were fearful of Bush doing THIS em-effer is doing & receiving freaking ACCOLADES for.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

It's okay, our fearless leader says we can "absorb" another terrorist attack...  Sure. That's a great strategy.

But yeah, I definitely agree that our biggest threat at this time in our history comes from the from the beltway foxes running the hen house. A big enough hit will accelerate a bad situation though, no doubt.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I just don't have time to get excited about this crap.. I'm clipping my toenails .. maybe next week...

In truth listening to the news just causes people to get all excited about nothing.. the Gov needs attacks, they need the people to get all panic stricken so they can screw us some more... 

I have no idea what this post is about, and really don't care.. i can't do a thing about it and nothing I could do would make one seconds difference...

get prepared... one day and maybe sooner then you think your going to need your preps, getting you panties in a wad over stuff you can't do a thing about and which the Gov "won't " do a thing about is wasted time..

Face it one day you will need your preps and your weapons.. best just get to getting to .. 

I've been at this for years and I'm still not ready but I'm light years ahead of most...

I figure when the next bomb goes off Chuckie Schumer will scream for more gun control.. best get em now.. and ammo..stack it high and stack it deep.. they won't ban food for a while.. but I hear they may demand registration of grain grinders..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Looks like there was bomb stuff in there.


My group predicted this three weeks ago.

Wear a flack jacket to go vote and its not over yet,especially up north!

P.S
We are also predicting massive voter fraud and riots within this month.hope we're wrong.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Magus said:


> My group predicted this three weeks ago.
> 
> Wear a flack jacket to go vote and its not over yet,especially up north!
> 
> ...


Massive voter fraud is a given, but predicting this specific type of attack within three weeks isn't.

Any other predictions?


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

I totally understand the voter fraud business. Not sure who this year's ACORN will be, but you can bet that in any close race, the baddies are at work.

I don't understand the prediction about riots. What will be the spark for that? Who will the rioters be? I don't see riots until the free guvment money runs out for the have nots... Can you elaborate?

As SNT asked, any other predictions? How does "your group" determine these predictions?

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I try to stay abreast of all the world news and finiancial news. I read it and file it away. Just having the knowledge (whether good or bad) will give me an edge in my preps. I don't think we need to dwell on any one thing as we will loose our perspective of the overall picture. The end won't be just one thing but several things coming apart at the same time. Just MHO.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

The attack attempts were predictable, just not the exact timing. The Tangos have been threatening it for a goodly while. I had expected closer around 9-11, but who knows how they think...? :scratch
Glad they caught these attempts before they worked.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

thunderdan19 said:


> I totally understand the voter fraud business. Not sure who this year's ACORN will be, but you can bet that in any close race, the baddies are at work.
> 
> I don't understand the prediction about riots. What will be the spark for that? Who will the rioters be? I don't see riots until the free guvment money runs out for the have nots... Can you elaborate?
> 
> ...





SurviveNthrive said:


> Massive voter fraud is a given, but predicting this specific type of attack within three weeks isn't.
> 
> Any other predictions?


Our group predicted some kind of terror attack right at election,we foresee more
tonight and tomorrow of various kinds to "boost the incombants"

We see high probability of riots due to massive vote fraud or the handout class not getting their way.be warned.

In either case we foresee worse economic times until at least spring and LOTS of "payback" bills from D.C until the rats get flushed out of the sewer.probably pointed at us "bitter clingers".this winter is going to suck.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Magus said:


> Our group predicted some kind of terror attack right at election,we foresee more
> tonight and tomorrow of various kinds to "boost the incombants"


I don't see how terrorist threats/attacks can help the incumbents, since the Dems are weak (nicest word I could think of) on terror/security issues, though... If anything, I would imagine it would help the GOP, like it did for Bush in '04.



Magus said:


> We see high probability of riots due to massive vote fraud or the handout class not getting their way.be warned.


I'm always on guard, as their are plenty of have nots around. But they are usually on the side of the defrauders. So your saying if the fraud is not enough to help them not get completely owned at the polls tomorrow, the have nots will riot?



Magus said:


> In either case we foresee worse economic times until at least spring and LOTS of "payback" bills from D.C until the rats get flushed out of the sewer.probably pointed at us "bitter clingers".this winter is going to suck.


Yeah, I have been saying the angry lameduck Dems will sell us down the river between Nov and Jan this year. Honestly though, I don't see them doing much more than they already have, as they've already bankrupted us and flushed our rights down the toilet often over the last two years.

These predictions, is this something your group does for some agency or something like that, hopefully to help them prepare responses and such?


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a strict believer in the old adage "98% of everything is crap". Read the news, listen to the talking heads, watch the TV... I think you will agree. I'm also continuing my preps, though, because that remaining 2% that ISN'T crap will probably turn around and bite you in the ass (especially since it will probably be some idiot politician's fault).


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

thunderdan19 said:


> I don't see how terrorist threats/attacks can help the incumbents, since the Dems are weak (nicest word I could think of) on terror/security issues, though... If anything, I would imagine it would help the GOP, like it did for Bush in '04.
> 
> I'm always on guard, as their are plenty of have nots around. But they are usually on the side of the defrauders. So your saying if the fraud is not enough to help them not get completely owned at the polls tomorrow, the have nots will riot?
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Yes.

Some of us work for an "agency",some do not.some can just do it and don't want to be beholding to our "masters"


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmm. Cryptic = has my attention. Anything new? Know anything about DIA?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I try DIA once every two weeks or two, but she always says no so I don't know anything about it.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Heh, not the DIA I was referring to... but thanks for that...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

thunderdan19 said:


> Hmmm. Cryptic = has my attention. Anything new? Know anything about DIA?


And now we wait and take notes,and either refine what we perceived or admit a botch.anyone notice the quietness of the victors this morning?I think some of them use farsight techs too.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> And now we wait and take notes,and either refine what we perceived or admit a botch.anyone notice the quietness of the victors this morning?I think some of them use farsight techs too.


:hmmm:
:hmmm:
:hmmm:
:hmmm:

good


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Wait for it....

it hasn't changed hands yet.

Anyone notice what the Federal reserve just did?!


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Magus said:


> ...Anyone notice what the Federal reserve just did?!


Does everybody here own stock in Google or something?

I give up...:surrender:What did the Fed just do (that isn't making the normal big news outlets)?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I haven't heard, either. Don't see anything on yahoo news about the fed. res.

???


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I haven't heard, either. Don't see anything on yahoo news about the fed. res.
> 
> ???


I think he might be talking about Bernanke's Quantative Easing 2.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh come on now. Why should measly $600 billion here and there make the news.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Oh come on now. Why should measly $600 billion here and there make the news.


isn't it more like $850B-$900B?

and the quantatative easing1 (monetization of the debt) was for what... $1.7T? :nuts:

oh... QE, QE2, QE3, QE4 will all fail to do their publicly declared purpose, by design, but they will still deflate the dollar in a gradual manner, intentionally :gaah:

anybody think Boehner will actually fillibuster the raising of the debt ceiling? :scratch


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Confused: I thought the fed was printing money like mad to cover these, so _inflation_ was the big concern... :dunno:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like we saw the riots right,but for the wrong reason.LOL


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

thunderdan19 said:


> Confused: I thought the fed was printing money like mad to cover these, so _inflation_ was the big concern... :dunno:


I should have said _*devalue*_ the dollar, but if you think about it a deflated dollar will buy LESS so the price will 'inflate'...


----------

